# Where could i get a Touhou like soundfont free to use ?



## Pikachuk (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello, I'm planning to make a game that would probably contain some musics made using some touhou like soundfont for the instruments because i really like the kind of sound it produces, however since i don't know if using this soundfont would be legal for a game that could become commercial
i'm asking if you know a free to use soundfont that sounds like the pc 98 or windows touhou soundfont
it would be really helpful


----------

